# Ideas for starting off on the right foot with neighbors



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

We are moving soon. We have owned our "new" farm for about 8 years now, so we have met everyone over the years, and they are familiar with us, but we are still going to be the newbies in the neighborhood. None of our direct neighbors are livestock folks, though. 3 have dogs (some yappy, at least one sweet, family dog, but a livestock chaser/killer), and one neighbor HATES dogs with a passion. He has been known over the years to run over any dog that happened to be crossing the easement road all these neighbors share. Although we don't share the easement, our property and pasture fence runs along it. 

During those years, we have worked diligently to set up very solid perimeter fencing to keep our animals in and their animals out. Our main fence is a good 4-5 feet high, 2x4 wire, while the fence deeper in the woods is 4x4. Also in an effort to be good neighbors, we have culled noisier animals, learned how to rotate, learned how to keep flies and such under control, and learned how to keep smells to almost nothing. Because most of these neighbors are retiree's living their dream, and it's a rather well-to-do neighborhood in general, we've invested (probably too much) in aesthetically pleasing fencing, solid gates, even arranged for neat and tidy portable shelters for the animals, which blend into the surroundings as best we can. We've even arranged for some visual/sound barriers in the way we have set up fencing along brush and tree lines. All in all, I'd like to think we are good neighbors. We are going to be different for them though. In addition to the farm life, we also have 5 young children who are different races (some are adopted) and we home-school, all very different things from the "norm" in that area. 

Now we have 2 LGD's. The LGD's, we feel, are vital to the safety of our animals from the local resident predators---both ground and overhead, as well as to deter the herbivore critters from eating our garden and orchard. They don't bark excessively by any means, but they do bark, and I expect they will be barking a LOT immediately after we move in, as they have to warn off the massive number of predators that currently inhabit the fence line woods. I have no doubt they would also defend against any dog that slips into the pasture.

OK, I know we can't please everyone, but do any of you have any suggestions for starting off right? One thought we had was writing up a brief, 1-page letter, officially introducing our family. Then, briefly explain what we do, how we believe in being stewards of our land, raise our own food, etc. As part of that, we do have two LGD's, who, although very sweet and social by nature, have a job to deter any other animals from entering our pasture and potentially harming our livestock. Their main defense is their "I mean business" bark. In addition, we have moved from a VERY different environment, and it may take a couple weeks for our dogs to adjust to the new area and to feel the predators have moved far enough away from the fence line, before their barking subsides to normal, minimal levels. Then, we thought we would offer an invitation for any of the neighbors to feel welcome to come on down to the house, and we'd be happy to introduce them to the dogs and the animals (we trust these neighbors, and like them all very much, even though we don't know them very well). Also, to request that if, while the animals are learning the boundaries, if the neighbor happens to notice any of our animals outside the fence, to please give us a call. If after 2-3 weeks, the dogs' barking bothers them at all, please give us a call. If we are made aware of the problems, we are happy to try to fix them!

So, that's our thought right now. How would you feel about a new neighbor walking up and giving you that type of letter, as opposed to just moving in with a menagerie of of animals, and you have no idea what to expect? Any other ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm interested in what advice you might receive. We will have owned our 20 acres in TN for around two years by the time we actually move to it. We are in the process of putting up perimeter fence and one neighbor doesn't seem real happy since he has been using our pasture for over two years. Our only other neighbor has his garden plot on another section about 1/2 half acre) of our property and I also plan on fencing that in so I don't expect him to be happy but it's the best garden s;pot on the property.


----------



## justin_time (Dec 2, 2012)

Well over the years the number one problem I have seen is almost always animals, I have nearly lost it with neibours who wont and wont over, and over again fence their goats in proper. Those evil things will eat anything, even the bark around a tree, killing it. They only smartened up when I went out with a rifle....I didnt shoot but it sure was hard not to, after looking at the damge those things can do.
Dogs are another big one, everyone thinks there dog is great, but its not great when they go runing around getting into everyones garbage, again and again, or they start running with a couple others, and going after chickens or other dogs.
came out the back door once to find my dog down on the ground from two niebour dogs, those dogs I shot outright, 17 puncture wounds in mine. 20 year later that idiot niebour knows better than to set foot on place. Some things will finish you with others.
Best to head off problems, let them know you will take point on issues, like your doing, give them your number so they can call you direct...
One niebour had to go over do anothers as he was losing chickens, Other niebour denied it could be his dog, even though it was seen taking them, kept saying no way, no chance, while they were arguing up the drivway comes the dog with a chicken in it mouth. 
Other big thing is trikes and motor bikes. you want your kid to have one fine, drive it on your place,let him go sooming around the roads all day back and forth in front of everyones place, making noise kicking up gravel, spooking the horses, anoying the dog....again and again....your done.
last biggie is music, sure you got great taste, doesnt mean you have to share it.
Just what I have seen that causes problems over the years..

Forgot to add, if you like shooting set up specific spot for it, 22 only, nobody much minds a 22 noise. Start firing a 30-06 and you will be real unpopular fast, thats what the range is for.


----------



## terradura (Mar 19, 2012)

Rather than a note, how about dropping by and just talking individually with each neighbor? Notes can come across wrong, but a nice friendly talk can be used to build relationships. Something you have planned might be objectionable to a neighbor, but that neighbor might be able to point that out and explain his/her point of view at the outset. You might see how to make minor changes in your plans that would satisfy you both.

Of course, you have to keep up your manners with regard to dogs, noise, etc. And there may be unreasonable neighbors that won't appreciate anything you do. But at least you tried. It sounds like you already get along with the neighbors, so I would stop by for a talk to explain your plans. It will take longer than dropping off a note, but would be a good investment.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I personally would be very friendly, very polite, and just live how I live. If a neighbor complains about dog, goat, etc, then thank them profusely, be kind, tell them thank you for bringing the problem to your attention.... then just live how you live. Don't go out of your way to hurt anyone, of course, but just live how you live, and let the chips and attitudes fall where they may. If the motives of your heart is pure (which it is), then don't worry about pleasing others. Be kind to them. Be polite to them. Pray God's blessings over them. But just live how you live. It is not your place to please everyone else. It should not be your goal to live to please them. That is not your call. Let any complaints and whining go in one ear and out the other. Water off a duck's back...


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Me, I'd think you were awesome for being that thoughtful and proactive, and I'd take you up on that offer to meet the animals. Even if the dogs did annoy me especially while trying to sleep, knowing that you cared that much about the people around you would make a huge difference towards my acceptance. And being made aware that the dogs were going through an adjustment period is also reassuring, as well as the fact that you are going out of your way to be approachable about any issues.

Sounds like you are doing a good job of averting what could have been some complaints. There's always the odd jerk but I bet you'll garner a lot of support.


----------



## dranger1108 (Aug 7, 2010)

terradura said:


> Rather than a note, how about dropping by and just talking individually with each neighbor? Notes can come across wrong, but a nice friendly talk can be used to build relationships. Something you have planned might be objectionable to a neighbor, but that neighbor might be able to point that out and explain his/her point of view at the outset. You might see how to make minor changes in your plans that would satisfy you both.
> 
> Of course, you have to keep up your manners with regard to dogs, noise, etc. And there may be unreasonable neighbors that won't appreciate anything you do. But at least you tried. It sounds like you already get along with the neighbors, so I would stop by for a talk to explain your plans. It will take longer than dropping off a note, but would be a good investment.


Of course a plate of homemade cookies wouldn't hurt...eep:


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

redgate said:


> We are moving soon. We have owned our "new" farm for about 8 years now, so we have met everyone over the years, and they are familiar with us, but we are still going to be the newbies in the neighborhood. None of our direct neighbors are livestock folks, though. 3 have dogs (some yappy, at least one sweet, family dog, but a livestock chaser/killer), and one neighbor HATES dogs with a passion. He has been known over the years to run over any dog that happened to be crossing the easement road all these neighbors share. Although we don't share the easement, our property and pasture fence runs along it.
> 
> During those years, we have worked diligently to set up very solid perimeter fencing to keep our animals in and their animals out. Our main fence is a good 4-5 feet high, 2x4 wire, while the fence deeper in the woods is 4x4. Also in an effort to be good neighbors, we have culled noisier animals, learned how to rotate, learned how to keep flies and such under control, and learned how to keep smells to almost nothing. Because most of these neighbors are retiree's living their dream, and it's a rather well-to-do neighborhood in general, we've invested (probably too much) in aesthetically pleasing fencing, solid gates, even arranged for neat and tidy portable shelters for the animals, which blend into the surroundings as best we can. We've even arranged for some visual/sound barriers in the way we have set up fencing along brush and tree lines. All in all, I'd like to think we are good neighbors. We are going to be different for them though. In addition to the farm life, we also have 5 young children who are different races (some are adopted) and we home-school, all very different things from the "norm" in that area.
> 
> ...


I don't know where you live, but in Oregon, we have a 'right to farm' law ........ LDGs and their barking has been 'court tested', The county Judge sided with the complainant, it was overturned on appeal .......... Regardless, when I had a 'getting the pup' date, I spoke with each of my neighbors ( especially the ones that had the Jack Russels I woulda rather shot than looked at, they took great joy in 'stirrin' up my sheep :flame ............. Now my pup is 5 months and is workin' hard to 'protect' EVERYONE (read barking) I don't get one complaint about it ( and believe me, they would let me know...........) My biggest 'hurdle' is to get the woman on the back side of my pasture to quit tryin' to give treats to my pup :nono: ........... Communication is key........ ( and I agree, cookies never hurt :grin


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'd appreciate the letter and sure I do my bit to be a good neighbor. Barking wouldn't bother me unless it was inane bark at nothing noise.... well then at some point you might have a problem. A small grating irritation often does do in good neighbors. Since its a common LGD issue, I'm not sure how to "fix" it. Most local bylaws will put you on the spot..... but good neighbors don't bring in the law easily. I hope you have good neighbors!!


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

Just be yourself, you talk about being stewards of the land, share that. You never know these people maybe itching to help/share their time knowledge etc.
Young people bring a spark of youth to the area


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd use the note, with your contact numbers, to leave with them but hand deliver with cookies and conversation. Good Luck!


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

The cookies made me laugh, because I kept trying to figure out what on earth I could take with a note. I was thinking farm-fresh eggs, but couldn't for the life of me figure out a way to squeeze that many eggs out of my hens in the first couple days after arrived! I could pre-make all the cookie dough before we move, freeze it, and just bake when I arrive. Great idea!


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Just be careful how you word in your note about your dogs guarding their flock. If it comes across at all like they are/can be 'aggressive' and one of the neighbors dogs gets in your yard and is hurt/killed they can use the letter to their advantage. 'See, she said right here that her dogs were aggressive!' 

I only say this as my local animal control told me not to put up 'beware of dog' signs when I was trying to keep the idiot neighbor from sticking his 1 year old grandson's hand in my fence to pet my dogs. I also foster dogs so I never know if the dog may jump on the fence when a person is there so if the kid gets scratched it will be my fault. Any how, AC said that the sign will show forethought that I already knew I had dogs with issues. Crazy, right? 

Just be careful you don't put yourself in a bad spot. You like the neighbors now, but said you don't really know them well yet and seem to know one of them already hates dogs.


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

CottageLife said:


> Just be careful how you word in your note about your dogs guarding their flock. If it comes across at all like they are/can be 'aggressive' and one of the neighbors dogs gets in your yard and is hurt/killed they can use the letter to their advantage. 'See, she said right here that her dogs were aggressive!'
> 
> I only say this as my local animal control told me not to put up 'beware of dog' signs when I was trying to keep the idiot neighbor from sticking his 1 year old grandson's hand in my fence to pet my dogs. I also foster dogs so I never know if the dog may jump on the fence when a person is there so if the kid gets scratched it will be my fault. Any how, AC said that the sign will show forethought that I already knew I had dogs with issues. Crazy, right?
> 
> Just be careful you don't put yourself in a bad spot. You like the neighbors now, but said you don't really know them well yet and seem to know one of them already hates dogs.


I guess it must depend where you live........... Where I am, it is almost a 'requirement' to post signs............. I told every neighbor that if their animals ( cats, dogs) were 'caught' by my dog ( in MY field) , it would be very 'ugly'....( of course one of the neighbors had been told to keep the jack russells home, or I'd shoot them for runnin' my sheep, btw, we are still friends)...... I guess where I am, it's seen as a 'warning' and enter at your own risk......... That's crazy, not being able to inform .........


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Anything you put in writing can and will be used against you.

Your heart is in the right place. But if you show up at your neighbors' doors with apologies for your lifestyle - and let's be honest, that's what you're giving them - your neighbors will be like sharks smelling blood in the water. Keep in mind that you can't please everyone, and if you say "just let me know if there's a problem and I'll fix it!" you're setting EVERYONE up for failure.

Your kids will make too much noise during neighbor 1's naptime. So you'll move the kids' outside playtime to another time, then it will wake up neighbor 2's dog during it's naptime. So you'll move it to another time and neighbor 3 will complain that he can't eat his early dinner in peace with your kids making all that ruckus. And so on and so forth.

I see nothing wrong with going to your neighbors' houses with plates of cookies, introduce yourself and your family, and leave it at that. No prolonged explanations of what you plan to do on YOUR property..... just a friendly "Hey, neighbor!". Nothing more.


----------

